# Putting Your Old Computer to Work



## Anonymous (May 30, 2010)

British Columbia's number one cash crop getting sophisticated. 
http://tinyurl.com/25knpcy

More stories with pictures from B.C..
http://tinyurl.com/2vdeo3y


----------



## hphoa (May 30, 2010)

" that's one i didn't expect ".


----------

